# Die neue Megastore Homepage ist online!



## Radon-Bikes (14. April 2014)

Unter www.megastore.bike findet Ihr zukünftig alles rund um unseren Megastore in Bonn!


----------



## Tanto (14. April 2014)

Sieht super aus! Bin gespannt auf meinen ersten Besuch bei euch. Nächsten Freitag ist es endlich so weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (14. April 2014)

@ Megastore
Bitte weiterhin den Preis für Zubehör manuell übertackern, dann kann man sich hier und da immer noch ein günstiger übertackertes Stück heraussuchen


----------



## katzebulli (18. April 2014)

Tolle Seite


----------



## Robby2107 (23. April 2014)

Sieht das nur auf meinem "normalen" Rechner so grottig aus??

Wenn ich die Deals anschaue, sind die Bilder gelb hinterlegt und riesig groß.
Einzige Möglichkeit die Seite halbwegs ansehnlich zu bekommen ist, das Fenster auf ca. 10cm Breite zu verkleinern. Das sieht auf nem 24"er aber mehr als affig aus und Angebote werde ich so nicht groß durchstöbern.

grüße
Robert


----------



## CC. (2. Mai 2014)

Nee, auf dem Smartphone auch unbenutzbar.
LOL


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. Mai 2014)

Am 10.Mai feiern wir 25 Jahre Bike Discount - 20 Jahre Radon - 1 Jahr Megastore.
Die ganzen Radon Angebote werden wir am Sonntag Mittag auf der Megastore-Homepage http://www.megastore.bike veröffentlichen. 
Satte Slide Angebote und Sondermodelle sind garantiert. Wir freuen uns auf Euch!!!


----------



## Robby2107 (3. Mai 2014)

Jetzt sieht´s besser aus


----------



## ChrisStahl (8. Mai 2014)

SCHAUT MAL:
Wir verkaufen alle unsere Federgabeln aus Umbauten etc. zu Wahnsinnspreisen - weitersagen

http://www.megastore.bike/grosse-testgabelaktion/


----------

